# 1965 Violet Collegiate



## marching_out (Dec 11, 2022)

So I picked this up from @Huntingtonbikeguru and thought I was just going to build it back up to original. I found two other Collegiates in short time and stashed them away as parts bikes. However, I've had these S-5's with the yellow band two speed for several years. I'm thinking I'm going to build this up as a resto-mod and see what it looks like. Not sure if the two speed is functional so that may make my decision for me. This is going to be a winter project so progress will be slow.


----------



## juvela (Dec 11, 2022)

-----

Thank you for sharing this project!

The Violet colour really makes it fun.   😉 

Suspect the brake levers shown on the Violet may be slightly late for it.

Others more knowledgeable shall know for sure.


-----


----------



## marching_out (Dec 11, 2022)

Yes, the bars and levers are from a '77 Schwinn. Suburban maybe? I just threw them on to get and idea for the look of everything.


----------



## Aaron65 (Dec 11, 2022)

I love the color!  If I can find a Suburban or Collegiate or something in that color, that will probably be my next bike purchase.


----------



## Huntingtonbikeguru (Dec 14, 2022)

Very nice!  Look forward to seeing it completed.


----------

